# Entertainment Books -- Williamsburg VA and Ocean City MD



## SBK (Jan 6, 2010)

I am so happy that we were able to get a Presidents' Weekend 2 bedroom unit at King's Creek Plantation in Williamsburg on RCI Last Call.  We enjoy the off season there and it looks like Colonial Williamsburg will have some special programs honoring Virginia Presidents.  We like the Thursday start date.   

I was wondering if anyone had the Entertainment book for Williamsburg and could give me the card numbers for any restaurants in Williamsburg, Yorktown and Newport News?  I have been looking at restaurant.com and idine.com (used to be rewards network), but I was hoping to find some more options.

Also -- Does anyone have a book with coupons for Ocean City, MD?  Our VA/DC book has some coupons for DC and a few for the MD suburbs that I would be willing to trade with someone who would not be using the Ocean City coupons.

Thanks so much,


----------



## SBK (Jan 14, 2010)

*We bought the Baltimore Book*

It turns out that the Ocean City coupons are in the Baltimore book.  They went on sale last week, so we bought one.  We are planning on two trips there, so it will be worth our while.

I would still like to trade for some of the coupons because there are places that we will want to go to more than once.  Would anybody who has the Baltimore book want to trade the OC coupons for ones in Baltimore that we won't be able to use?

Also -- If anyone has the Williamsburg card numbers, I'd love to have them.

Thanks!


----------



## mdurette (Jan 16, 2010)

We will be heading to Marriott Manor at the end of June.  

I was looking at Entertainment book to purchase.  I've never been to Virginia and I'm not sure which to purchase.

Suggestions?


----------



## SBK (Jan 17, 2010)

I find the Entertainment website to be VERY user unfriendly in terms of finding what areas are in what books.   

When I was trying to find the book that had the OC coupons, I finally gave up and called 888-231-SAVE.  The woman who answered tried to find the answer on line and SHE gave up.  She had to go the actual books to find out that they were in the Baltimore book.  She spent so much time trying to help me that I asked to speak to her supervisor so that I could praise her.   

So -- I would guess that the Williamsburg restaurants are in the Norfolk/VA Beach book -- but who knows -- they might be in the Richmond book.  I would call to ask.

Or -- you could consider the Entertainment On Line option.  It is in very small print at the top of the Entertainment.com page that lists all the books.  It claims to have coupons for all 155 books -- and it does.  It just doesn't have *all *of the restaurants for *all* of the books.  You can get this option for $4.95 per month or $30.00 per year.  

For Williamsburg, it looks to be pretty good.  For OC, it did not have some of the ones we wanted the most.  What I noticed is that the On Line option tends to have the informal/carry out places and not the nicer ones.

We now have the two books and the On Line option.  I intend to see that we get our money's worth -- but I would still love to have those Williamsburg card numbers for the better restaurants.   

Thanks,


----------

